# If you have a woman, you NEED one of these!



## Bill Lins (Dec 20, 2010)

Click here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=A5Vb9SLkq5k


----------



## Benton (Dec 20, 2010)

Awesome. Whoever patents this first is the winner. His name (or hers!) will live on in the history books for all time.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Dec 21, 2010)

It would have to constantly be updated, afterall, what is Woman Rule #1?  "If a guy figures out the rules, they must be changed immediately."


----------



## MasonicTexan (Dec 21, 2010)

Yes, a definite need in a man's life


----------

